# "UBS Greek New Testament" sale at Crossway until 4/22/13...



## Heath (Apr 16, 2013)

I am wondering if this is this a once in a lifetime deal or is this a common occurrence. 65% off until 4/22/13.

UBS Greek New Testament | Bibles | Crossway 

and 

UBS Greek New Testament | Bibles | Crossway


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like a good deal to me.

Typical sale prices and used ones in the $60-70 range:

UBS Greek New Testament: Reader's Edition with Textual Notes (Burgundy): ESV Bibles by Crossway: 9781433530296: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 16, 2013)

My guess is that this 2/3 off sale on UBS4 is due to the publication of the new Nestle-Aland Greek New Testament 28th.

Same logic as a sale on last year's car model when the new one comes out.

This is a Reader's Edition and I thought of purchasing the leather version myself since I don't have a leather Greek New Testament.


----------



## kodos (Apr 17, 2013)

This version of God's Word has been declared obsolete.


----------

